# Praise to atlas



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

While installing heat shrink on a wire, managed to melt my atlas dash 8-40 diesel shell. While speaking with a service tech, Don I believe, he said why buy for 3 bucks and have to paint the shell. For $18.00 plus freight got a new shell and changed from BNSF to Santa Fe. Took him about a week to locate a shell. Very nice helpful person.


----------

